# Intolerances



## Sophie2009 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey,recently I've had a bad flare up of IBS-C. After eliminating certain foods, I've put the recent flare-up down to soya or chicken. About 5 days ago I had a little bit of soya milk in a cup of decaff-tea, as a result my stomach was bloated and although I had no abdominal pain I was in some discomfort. On monday I made a bolognease sauce and I used soya mince, although I was a little bit bloated afterwards I had hardly any discomfort. I'm confused now as to whether or not I am soya intolerant? Also another question about intolerances - are they short-term or with intolerances are the life-long?Thanks,Sophie.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No human being on the planet ever in all of history has been able to digest some of the sugars in soy and all other beans and legumes.That is why there is the old kid's song.Beans beans the musical fruitthe more you eat, the more you toot.IBSers often are not having a reaction to a specific thing in the food, but react to ALL foods that increase gas in any human on the planet.IBSers often do not tolerate normal levels of gas so need to avoid starches and beans and cabbage family veggies that cause gas in every human on the planet.As long as you have IBS you will have trouble with gassy foods (if gas sets off your IBS symptoms and it sounds like it does for you).This is the same answer I gave you herehttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...=117710&hl=and it will be the same answer if you ask it tomorrow or next week or next year. You might want to click over to your profile to find your previous posts and it is better to bump up the last thread you asked the question so you keep all the answers together and people don't feel like they are repeating themselves but you never care to read their answers.Anyway.Try rice or almond milk. Soy is a big problem for IBSers in general as are every other gassy food on the planet. Even the ones that every human is "intolerant" of because no human ever completely digests it and it always in every person feeds the bacteria in the colon and increases gas.


----------



## Sophie2009 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kathleen,I didn't mean to offend by asking the same question. I've just been very confused of late as I was managing to control my IBS but a recent flare-up has knocked my confidence. I'm a bit offended by your quote, "but you never care to read their answers." Yes I have read your previous replies to my threads in the other discussion boards and have found them extremely useful and don't get me wrong I really appreciate yours and anyone elses replies and responses to my questions and I do take on board what is written.I'm sorry if it seemed that I was writing the same question and ignoring your advice. In fact I've already researched the link you gave me in the previous thread and have began to change my diet accordingly. Thanks for the adivce you have given and continue to give me







, Sophie.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes I get frustrated when people ask the same question I know I've answered.I guess I should just ignore it whenever anyone starts a new thread on the same topic rather than trying to help by repeating myself and trying to say it in a different way that maybe will get through to them what I mean.I can't tell if people are just anxious or they are ignoring me for a reason and I really should stop responding to them because either I'm not helpful or they think my advice is bad or stupid or the don't believe me, or whatever reason they would have for appearing to ignore what I say. I'm glad you found something I said useful, but I do sometimes think people just don't care for my answers for one reason or another.Anyway, still better to bump up a thread you already started than to start a new one on the same topic. That way people can build on the conversation rather than start over anew every time.


----------



## Sophie2009 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes I can appreciate how fustrating it must be and from what I've seen you respond to almost 99% of threads on here.In my case and I am sure in most others the advice is greatfully recieved







, I will let you know how the new diet goes! Sophie.


----------

